# CX9 or Highlander



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Need to upgrade my wife’s car. I use her crv a few times for uber but mostly her car is the family car. But we need more space than the crv can offer. It’s a great car otherwise.

I’ve been a big fan of toyota. Every toyota I’ve had such as the Camry I now use has been solid. No other car can touch them in terms of dependability in my opinion/experience . And I like the highlander overall.

But the CX9 has recently caught my attention. I’ve had good experiences with Mazda (has a 3 and a Miata) but know their line up isn’t as consistent as Toyota’s. Not familiar with the CX9 track record. It looks awfully nice and feels more upscale. Also doesn’t seem as spacious but it’s funner to drive.

Which would you choose? For family and an occasional uber/lyft vehicle?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Toyota every time. Meeeehzda.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

That sky active technology on Mazda alone should be enough for you to stay away from Mazdas. Get the Highlander. If I were you, I would get the 4Runner, the tougher cousin of the Highlander. But if you want to do Uber once in a while, then I guess the Highlander is a much better choice IMO.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> That sky active technology on Mazda alone should be enough for you to stay away from Mazdas. Get the Highlander. If I were you, I would get the 4Runner, the tougher cousin of the Highlander. But if you want to do Uber once in a while, then I guess the Highlander is a much better choice IMO.


A 4Runner would be great. My mom has one and it's a classic. If I were still a bachelor I'd take one in a sec. but practicality supersedes the cool factor nowadays with small kids. The 4Runner isn't as roomy, doesn't ride as comfy and worse gas mileage.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

ddelro219 said:


> A 4Runner would be great. My mom has one and it's a classic. If I were still a bachelor I'd take one in a sec. but practicality supersedes the cool factor nowadays with small kids. The 4Runner isn't as roomy, doesn't ride as comfy and worse gas mileage.


You're absolutely right, you have kids, you need a comfortable vehicle. I am just being a 4Runner freak lol. Highlander is not only more comfortable, and more spacious, it is also extremely safe, it has a gazillion safety features which the 4Runner lacks. Wait till the 2020 comes in a few months. Look at that beauty. But do not get the hybrid, despite living in San Jose. Price difference is 5k and you need to drive 50k miles a year to get that money back on gas. Hybrid doesn't make sense mathematically. Plus batteries could die due to inactivity. Get the standard V6 for your peace of mind. That thing should last you 300k miles if you take care of it. Or if you are one of those folks who wants to save the planet, then get the hybrid lol.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> You're absolutely right, you have kids, you need a comfortable vehicle. I am just being a 4Runner freak lol. Highlander is not only more comfortable, and more spacious, it is also extremely safe, it has a gazillion safety features which the 4Runner lacks. Wait till the 2020 comes in a few months. Look at that beauty. But do not get the hybrid, despite living in San Jose. Price difference is 5k and you need to drive 50k miles a year to get that money back on gas. Hybrid doesn't make sense mathematically. Plus batteries could die due to inactivity. Get the standard V6 for your peace of mind. That thing should last you 300k miles if you take care of it. Or if you are one of those folks who wants to save the planet, then get the hybrid lol.
> 
> View attachment 342567


Idk, I doubt it's 50k miles you need to drive to recoup the hybrid cost.

It really depends on how and where you drive. For example, if you uber mostly in the city and 80% of your rides are in city then a hybrid will be better. You'll use less gas at lights compared to a V6.

Also during winter and summer times, it's better to sit in a hybrid wihh AC or Heat on compared to an ICE. Some places don't even idle it while stationry, not to mention waste gas.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

For RS? Highlander. Absolutely no question.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

⚠Razor Thin Profits⚠

Anything under 30mpg and you’re
? Only “Borrowing” money against ur asset
Not “Earning”

If u need “more space” jettison the Crap you’ve accumulated


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

What are the differences between the Highlander and 4Runner? Sorry for the dumb question, I'm not a car savvy


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

WinterFlower said:


> What are the differences between the Highlander and 4Runner? Sorry for the dumb question, I'm not a car savvy


Google it. In general, the Highlander is more of a crossover/SUV largely meant for hauling kids around and a nice substitute for a minivan. The 4Runner is a more capable offroad SUV - essentially a truck but with more interior space rather than a bed.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> What are the differences between the Highlander and 4Runner? Sorry for the dumb question, I'm not a car savvy


4Runner = Body on Frame SUV, similar to pickup truck construction. More rugged vehicle if offroad use is required. Higher ground clearance. Far worse MPG than Highlander. Older Platform. Worse interior ergonomics vs a Highlander.

Highlander = Unibody SUV, similar to sedan construction. Better MPG. Availabile Hybrid Platorm. More interior volume. Newer platform.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Google it. In general, the Highlander is more of a crossover/SUV largely meant for hauling kids around and a nice substitute for a minivan. The 4Runner is a more capable offroad SUV - essentially a truck but with more interior space rather than a bed.





PlanoGuber said:


> 4Runner = Body on Frame SUV, similar to pickup truck construction. More rugged vehicle if offroad use is required. Higher ground clearance. Far worse MPG than Highlander. Older Platform. Worse interior ergonomics vs a Highlander.
> 
> Highlander = Unibody SUV, similar to sedan construction. Better MPG. Availabile Hybrid Platorm. More interior volume. Newer platform.


I can Google it but sometimes info is too biased. I prefer to ask real guys here :smiles:

Thank you both


----------

